#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> does anyone happen to have a spare eeepc 900 keyboard lieing around ?
<brobostigon> BOO
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-12
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-14
<brobostigon> new torchwood, soon. bbc1, in 10 mins.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-07-17
<brobostigon> good night everyone. sleep well.
<Taffflash> hi there
#ubuntu-cym 2012-07-09
<markjones> helo
<brobostigon> helo markjones :)
<markjones> i think my main Bouncer hs been bloxckd
<brobostigon> :(
<Espreon> Oh no...
<markjones> I'm getting it sorted
<brobostigon> :)
<Espreon> Huzzah.
<brobostigon> :)
<markjones> oh, and I"m no longer in Cymru
<Espreon> And I've never stepped foot in Cymru.
<markjones> (Now I'm in Oxford)
<brobostigon> markjones: i think i noticed you checkin on foursquare in sheffield recently.
<brobostigon> markjones: cool, just down the road from me.
<Espreon> Ah, Oxford. Good place.
<markjones> brobostigon: yes, it's on the X5/S5 bus :P
<brobostigon> markjones: :)
<markjones> so I can come and see you some time
<brobostigon> markjones: i am in banbury, about 20 mins train journey north.
<markjones> yup :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> markjones: good idea, yes,
<Espreon> And I'm in a land far far away.
<markjones> lol
<markjones> I may well speak to ianto about a meet in Cardiff soon
<Espreon> If only I could teleport...
<brobostigon> markjones: it is my birthday on the 27th, and we are having a party and pub crawl here, you are welcome if you want.
<markjones> brobostigon: I'll see what I can do
<brobostigon> markjones: ok, :)
<Espreon> And I guess I'm just background noise. Heh heh...
<Espreon> It's not uncommon for that to be the case...
<brobostigon> Espreon: no, not at all.
<markjones> Espreon: what brings you to -cym?
<markjones> (I've been absent a while)
<Espreon> I'm just a silly man who likes languages and likes to be around others that speak such fine languages.
<Espreon> I'm from that weird country we call America, if you were curious.
<Espreon> And yes, I do consider it weird.
<Espreon> Then again, I myself am weird.
<Espreon> I particularly like Cymric because it has the voiceless alveolar lateral fricative (the "ll" sound").
<Espreon> I dunno, I think laterals are nice sounds.
<Espreon> ... which is why I also study Classical Nahuatl.
<Espreon> ... to an extent.
<brobostigon> ah.
<Espreon> The fact it has dental fricatives is also nice.
<Espreon> *non-sibilant dental fricatives
<Espreon> Yes, I also like non-sibilant dental fricatives.
<Espreon> ... very much.
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon> i am not a study, so dont understand,
<Espreon> Not understanding half the words that come out of my mouth is quite normal, I assure you.
<Espreon> These non-sibilant dental fricatives I speak of are also in English... the "th" sounds.
<brobostigon> Espreon: i know the same feeling sometimes, when i speak about certain subjects to certain people.
<brobostigon> ah.
<Espreon> Which subjects?
<brobostigon> Espreon: IT and physics.
<Espreon> Ah yes, complete gobbledygook.™
<Espreon> Tee hee.
<brobostigon> haha
<Espreon> Especially the latter.
<brobostigon> but unless you know the subject, it can seem so.
<Espreon> Indeed.
<Espreon> Hmmmm, I really should get back to learning Cymric sometime...
<Espreon> IDK how I managed to remember all those phrases and verbs after all this time...
<Espreon> Hmmm, well, the memories have faded a bit, so blegh.
<Espreon> ... but I also need to get back to Englisc.
<Espreon> I juggle too many things...
<Espreon> And yes, "Englisc" as in the Old English name for... Old English.
<brobostigon> multitasking, and not spending enpough time on one thing.
<Espreon> Yup.
<Espreon> And then there are the timesinks...
<Espreon> Those nasty ol' timesinks.
<Espreon> brobostigon: Might you know of any good Cymric grammar books or webpages?
<Espreon> I actually don't know a thing about the language's grammar.
<brobostigon> Espreon: sorry no. http://www.boobpedia.com/boobs/Jessica_Alba
<brobostigon> sorry
<brobostigon> paste fail.
<brobostigon> Espreon: my apologies.
<brobostigon> Espreon: it was meant for someone in another channel.
<Espreon> Th'art forgiven.
<Espreon> And yes, I say "th'art" sometimes.
<Espreon> ... but no one else in my area does.
<Espreon> ... for obvious reasons.
<brobostigon> it is an old english word, much older than the american nation, but along time.
<brobostigon> by along*
<Espreon> Indeed, indeed.
<Espreon> More "thou" would be nice... but not with the nuance of say... Spanish "tú", then bringing it back would just be pointless.
<Espreon> tl;dr: Screw T–V distinction in pronouns
<brobostigon> ok.
<Espreon> Not following me?
<Espreon> Oh well.
<brobostigon> no, sorry.
<Espreon> Did that fancy term "T–V distinction" throw you off?
<brobostigon> not sure.
<Espreon> Well, I'll rephrase. Moar "thou" would be awesome, but only if it doesn't act like Spanish "tú" and French "tu" in terms of politness.
<Espreon> *politeness
<Espreon> "thou" should just be second-person singular. Period.
<Espreon> I hope it got to you this time.
<Espreon> If it didn't, then I just suck.
<brobostigon> ah.
<brobostigon> makes more sense.
<Espreon> Ha ha. Good.
<Espreon> Hmmmm, I wish I had some tiramisù.
 * Espreon wonders what Cymruland's heartbreaking dessert is
<Espreon> And yes, I just had to make up the term "Cymruland".
<Espreon> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Cymry#Antonyms ... Adorable
<plod> hi markjomes I think I was to pass a message on to you
<plod> from ianto
<plod> but I seem to have lost the log of what it was
<plod> something to do with someone private messaging
<plod> though I could have plucked that out of my arse
<ianto> plod: Haha I think I left you a message for someone else ;)
<brobostigon> good evening ianto :)
<ianto> Evening ;)
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-07-10
<plod> doh sorry ianto
<plod> lost my log in a kernel upgrade
<markjones_> Bore Da
<plod> bore da
<brobostigon> morning markjones_ and plod
<brobostigon> :)
<plod> :)
<ianto> markjones: Noswaith da
<ianto> dda
<markjones> ianto o/
<ianto> markjones: Sut wyt ti?
<markjones> iant0: dwi'n iawn, a ti?
